# Hedgemom



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

An era has ended. Nancy Adams, aka Hedgemom, lost her battle with cancer yesterday. The chinchilla and hedgehog community has lost a wonderful friend. 

Nancy was always ready and willing to help anyone in need. She was never one to mince words and called a spade a spade but she fought hard for the welfare of animals regardless of whose toes she stepped on. 

I have no doubt that Nancy is now surrounded by all the hedgehogs, chins and other animals she has helped over the years. 

RIP Hedgemom. We miss you and thank you for all your help and advice over the years.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

This community will never be the same without her. What an inspiration she was to all of us.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG I was just thinking the other day that I hadn't seen her here for a long time. She was a wonderful person, just from what I saw of her on here and how she always had the interests of the animals first and foremost in her posts. 

Thank you Nancy for letting us know, her family is in my thoughts.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I too was wondering where she was of late.  
RIP Hedgemom,may God give your loved ones the strength to carry on.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I feel so sorry. I've been thinking of he lately because she used to be a very active member here and lately we hadn't seen her. When Mustard got very sick last year she gave me excellent advise. I'll always be thankful. 

RIP Nancy. HHC misses you.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

she will be greatly missed around here.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Peace be with you Hedgemom. I will miss you....


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I was also wondering where she was lately. 

RIP Hedgemom, you will be missed.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I was really saddened to hear this. Hedgemom always told it like it was, and that's what I liked about her. You always knew you were going to get sound advice, whether you happened to like it or not.  She will be greatly missed. Rest in Peace......


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I was so sorry to hear this! Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

I am absolutely stunned. I was wondering where she was, as were many of the member. She was always a direct and accurate source of advice and was always a calming voice in time of chaos for many members. I had no idea she was ill. I'm so sorry and she will be missed. We had spent several nights on chat talking about the day when I would finally get a hedgie. It's really sad that I'll never get to show her my hedgie when I get her. Rest in Peace HedgeMom, you were an amazing person and will be missed.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

So sad!  RIP Hedgemom!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know. This is a terrible thing to hear, but I am glad that she has left behind a strong legacy of animal care and advice. The world is a better place for her having been here.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that is just incredibly sad.  her presence in the hedgehog community will be greatly missed.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my god...I was another one who's been wondering why she was so scarce lately, and rather missing her advice and store of knowledge. Thank you, Nancy, for letting us know. I will also be keeping her friends and loved ones in my thoughts. RIP Hedgemom, we will all miss you so much. <3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so sad, rest in peace you will be missed.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Somehow I think HedgeMom will still continue to have perhaps an even greater influence on the welfare of her beloved little ones. I would say rest well HedgeMom, but somehow I think you will be busier than ever!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

shetland said:


> Somehow I think HedgeMom will still continue to have perhaps an even greater influence on the welfare of her beloved little ones. I would say rest well HedgeMom, but somehow I think you will be busier than ever!


Your words made me think of this picture (taken from a panel in a comic series I've been reading):


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Godspeed, and prayers to her family and friends.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! That is terrible.  She was a wonderful, honest resource and I know she will be missed.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgemom helped me learn to take proper care of Kashi. It's so unfortunate that she has passed away... She will be missed by all of us here.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, my jaw dropped on reading this. Rest In Peace Hedgemom. She was a valued member of the community, with so much experience ready to give.


----------



## Zombie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear this. Nancy lived right near me in Kinsgton - I was actually going to go to her for advice on breeding. My affectionate thoughts are with her family, and her little hedgies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Zombie said:


> I'm so terribly sorry to hear this. Nancy lived right near me in Kinsgton - I was actually going to go to her for advice on breeding. My affectionate thoughts are with her family, and her little hedgies.


Not the same Nancy. I am very much alive and well. :lol:


----------



## Zombie (Feb 2, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Not the same Nancy. I am very much alive and well. :lol:


Oh geeze, that's embarrassing! Well, know if you had been the one who passed, I would be thinking fondly of you as well.

My thoughts are with with the other nancy. I'm sorry I never had the pleasure of meeting her.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm grateful for all the advice she's given. She will be missed.


----------



## javachip (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh noooooo!!!!!!! She gave out the best advice. She helped me with my first rescue hedgehog some years ago over at Chins and Quills. Man is she going to be missed! Sadly I was trying to get in contact with her about a month ago. =(


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so terribly sorry to hear this. Nancy lived right near me in Kinsgton - I was actually going to go to her for advice on breeding. My affectionate thoughts are with her family, and her little hedgies.
> ...


OMG I thought you were dead! It's good to know you are alive, and I don't believe I am familiar with Nancy Adams a.k.a. Hedgemom but may she be always in His Eternal Kingdom. (Sorry if anyone here is atheiest)


----------



## javachip (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what happened to her pets? I know she had some chins and a dog. I hope they are okay.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

javachip said:


> Does anyone know what happened to her pets? I know she had some chins and a dog. I hope they are okay.


She has a husband so I'm sure he is caring for their animals. I also don't believe she had any chins left and I know she hadn't taken in any hedgehogs after her last one passed away.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

She will be missed dearly she was such a big help


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow  I remember reading about her having cancer but I didn't know she passed away. I know me and Nancy had our quarrels in the past, but I had the uppermost respect for her. 

RIP Nancy


----------

